# Radio loses power



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This is a tricky one I think. 

The in dash radio/CD player is working just fine at present - van is stationary and on mains hook up. 

If I unplug the EHU, the radio will only operate for a few minutes and then switches off. Also, a red light flashes by the interior control panel on the motorhome and this indicates the leisure battery is heading for flat. This is confirmed when I push the button to check the charge in the leisure battery. 

When driving, the radio works for 30 mins or so and gives up. 

Is it possible the radio is wired to the leisure battery and not the engine battery? Also, the van is five years old and I suspect the leisure battery is of a smiliar age, and hence the reason it may not be charging. 

Any thoughts please. 

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I`m not sure what problem you have but,my radio cuts out in transit after about an hour and I have to turn it on again.It`s a royal pain but,its a safety thing built in.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Radio*

Steve

That's just it - I can't power it back on again until I am on mains electric.

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Radio*



Rapide561 said:


> Steve
> 
> That's just it - I can't power it back on again until I am on mains electric.
> 
> Russell


Dunno Russ.Maybe a dodgy or loose loom somewhere.Where are the experts. :lol:

steve


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It sounds like its wired to your leisure battery Russ darling. Just had to have a new one ourselves and my dad (superman without the tights) has put it back to base battery and this will last for well over 5 days if on 24 hours according to superman. It does not switch off after half hour either it is great cos can leave it on all day if wanted. 

So might need an electrician to sort you out!

Greenie


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

If the radio works when the ignition is off, and the key removed (i.e not on AUX), then it is probably wired into the habitation battery. I would suspect this is normal, otherwise you would not be able to use the radio/CD when the MH was stationary without having to leave the key in the ignition. The easy way to check is to disconnect/isolate the habitiation battery, turn the ignition on and see if the radio still works. 

If it is on the habition battery and the radio drains the battery after just 30 mins then it sounds like your habitation battery is on the way out I'm afraid. How old is it? Over 3 years and you should probably be considering a new one anyway.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Russell, agreed with all above, it ha to be the habitation battery the radio is connected to.

this may have been done as, also as previously, the radios is designed to stop working after a defined time to protect the engine battery from flattening and thus not starting the engine.

An option is to have the radio rewired to the engine battery, but have a separate switch wired in so that the radio can work permanently whilst not connected to the EHU. 

Incidentally if your driving along, shouldnt the split charge relay, or posher thing that does the same thing, put power into the habitation battery, and therefore the radio should work?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Radio*

Hi

Thanks for the replies. It looks like my thoughts are correct then.

The van is 5 years old and I suspect the battery is the same. I will mention it to the van's owner.

Russell


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Russel, we had this happen to us last month. Radio working ok at start of journey from Yeovil to Denver Mill about 2/3 of way there radio cut out. When we arrived at site and connected EHU radio came back on. That night we smelt sulpher, Rich had a look at the leisure batteries and they had "cooked". When we returned home brought new leisure batteries and hey presto radio working again. The radio is run from the leisure batteries so that you can have the radio on on site and not run the vehicle battery down.
Lin


----------

